# Audi are cheeky sods



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just been looking on the Audi used car locator. They have about 15 RS4 ready to become available. But some of them have less spec tyan ive ordered and with up to 6000 miles on the clock and they are asking for more than what mine is new.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Just been looking on the Audi used car locator. They have about 15 RS4 ready to become available. But some of them have less spec tyan ive ordered and with up to 6000 miles on the clock and they are asking for more than what mine is new.


Its a cheak....BUT do you have yours NOW! some will pay silly money as they cannot wait...look at the % over list that the new xbox were on ebay over xmas.
If you applied the same % markup on the RS$ what price would that make it. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Johnwx said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking on the Audi used car locator. They have about 15 RS4 ready to become available. But some of them have less spec tyan ive ordered and with up to 6000 miles on the clock and they are asking for more than what mine is new.
> ...


Yes but people who bought the xbox for silly prices got them from places like e-bay. What i think is a cheek is that they are from a main dealer.

I was actually looking to see if there were any of my spec on there. As this waiting is killing me. But beings they are mostly red. I can wait.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Just been looking on the Audi used car locator. They have about 15 RS4 ready to become available. But some of them have less spec tyan ive ordered and with up to 6000 miles on the clock and they are asking for more than what mine is new.


They are a business and they are trying to make money. What is wrong with this? Ethics don't make money...ruthless business does! :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking on the Audi used car locator. They have about 15 RS4 ready to become available. But some of them have less spec tyan ive ordered and with up to 6000 miles on the clock and they are asking for more than what mine is new.
> ...


Mr. Innocent who doesn't belong to this forum, and read these threads, gets ripped off. I just think that's called totally unfair, be it business or not.

Ruthless business has just named and shamed Audi for trying to be rip-off merchants. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Mr Innocent should do his homework before parting with Â£50+k for a car. Simple as that, really...

The bottom will fall out of the RS4 market soon enough. Let dealers make their margin whilst they can!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What possible reason could AUDI dealers have for selling their used stock at below market value? If these vehicles command a premium for nearly new, but available, then why would any trader sell them at below new price, only for someone else to snap them up and resell them for a profit. I can't believe that anyone is naive enough to expect AUDI, or any other, dealers to sell cars at below their market value.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Mr Innocent is Mr Stupid in fact.

Unless of course you have lots and lots of money and you must have an RS4 today. If you have no patience...pay the price.

I ordered my Cayman in February and is coming Sep/October. I could have had one already if I wanted but at an inflated price, which I don't want.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It's the way of the world & has been this way for many years.

Brand new RS6's were fetching over Â£70K when they were 1st launched & that was the dealer price, so Â£8K over list.

BMW M5's were selling for close to Â£75K last year when 1st launched & i had a very early slot & sold that slot to a BMW dealer for Â£6K, so you can work out the premium the dealer would have been selling my vehicle slot for.

I guarantee that the new 997 Turbo will be selling for around Â£110K+ when the 1st ones arrive in the next few weeks, that's a premium of over Â£11K.

As long as impatient people with plenty of money want the very 1st examples, their will be people & dealers ready to cash-in. When i placed my 997 Turbo order, the dealer reckoned that 60%+ of the people taking delivery of the very 1st examples to arrive in the UK, will only drive them home to sell on or perhaps never even drive them. Lots of people now speculate on desirable new cars.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> It's the way of the world & has been this way for many years.
> 
> Brand new RS6's were fetching over Â£70K when they were 1st launched & that was the dealer price, so Â£8K over list.
> 
> ...


Very true all this.

Also the last paragraph ilustrates where there is money to be made. An Autocar writer called Harris, did just that with the Galardo that he bought and sold it within months.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I just cant believe someone would pay more for a basically a used Audi. I could understand a Fezza etc or a classic. But an Audi :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I just cant believe someone would pay more for a basically a used Audi. I could understand a Fezza etc or a classic. But an Audi :?


It's equally likley to be a 'lesser' car as a more expensive one.

Lots of magazines and motoring hsoews arecalling the RS4 this year's 'must-have' car. For the type of people where money is no object they'll have it any cost - sometimes regardless what the car is.

Minis were selling for more than retail when they were one year old and I know garyc bought an original SLK, ran it for nine months and sold it on for a profit too.

Simply a case of supply and demand.

Same reasoning that taxi drivers charge double on public holidays.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Same reasoning that taxi drivers charge double on public holidays.


Reason as to why cabbies charge double is because on a public holiday they would rather be at home with there kids. Also anyone else who works on a public holiday gets payed double. As cabbies are self employed they are in effect sub contracting for the passenger. As that is the case they charge them more.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

same thing happened to the Ford GT40. Retail price of Â£120,000, but some were for sale at over Â£200,000 - great quick profit to be made there, but you need the initial capital first :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> same thing happened to the Ford GT40. Retail price of Â£120,000, but some were for sale at over Â£200,000 - great quick profit to be made there, but you need the initial capital first :?


You don't always need the capital, as you can sell the car early, before you actually have it delivered.


----------

